# Percentage that tip



## AichBeeUber (Jan 9, 2017)

50 rides in. 5 tips 

What is your experience?

Sorry if this has been polled before.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Not sure day to day, but I did 23 rides two days ago and got 2 tips, which is like 8.7%.

There are a lot of days (most) that no one tips though. That might have been a high outlier.

Today I got 1 tip in 12 rides.

I did a couple days this week where I did 11-13 rides and 0 tips.

Typical tip is $1-3, but I get an occasional $5 bill.

I get a lot of pax that tell me they are going to give me a tip but when the ride is over they don't... sometimes they will say it is because they didn't bring cash, etc.


----------



## AichBeeUber (Jan 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Not sure day to day, but I did 23 rides two days ago and got 2 tips, which is like 8.7%.
> 
> There are a lot of days (most) that no one tips though. That might have been a high outlier.
> 
> ...


Yeah this I blame on Uber's 'free love" / "it takes a village" mentality, as if the Pax are doing us a favor by hanging out in our car. Look, instead of these silly badges, why not an electronic way to "reward really awesome service" and they can do it discreetly and avoid that awkward moment at dropoff.

Edit: why not make this an option IF they rated you a 5?

I know many millenials that never, ever touch cash.

You would see better drivers as a result too methinks.


----------



## chiefTomato (Aug 21, 2016)

All in I've done 730 trips with 44 tips. About 6%. $229 total. Average tip is $5. Ugly....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Best day in tips was NYE-eve, I forgot what the % was but it was relatively high. $190 earned that day alone. $50 the next day on NYE.

Last weekend, did a test run on my new Tablet Slideshow: https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/

70% tipped Friday for $79 (9 out of 13). 46% tipped Saturday for $38 (6 out of 13).

Small sample size, we'll see how it goes next weekend...


----------

